# Treasury Board Rules = Can't Rehire AFG "Cultural Advisors"?



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2010)

More from Postmedia News here:


> The lives of Canadian soldiers could be put at greater risk because of Treasury Board regulations that prevent Task Force Kandahar from continuing to employ its best cultural advisers.
> 
> About half a dozen of Canada's top advisers, who are ethnic Afghans with Canadian citizenship, have been told that they cannot be rehired when their current contracts expire. They are being let go because of government rules that state that if they work for more than three years for any federal department they must be offered permanent employment in the public service.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (26 Nov 2010)

So make them contractors....not public servants...


----------



## xena (26 Nov 2010)

There are ways around this rule.  All it takes is the people in the right positions willing to make the right decisions.

Of course, if we have the wrong people in these positions, who aren't willing to make the right decisions, then we have the Government working as usual...

Or am I just being overly cynical?    ;D


----------

